# I'm Mister White Christmas, I'm Mister Snow. I'm Mister Icicle, I'm Mister Ten Below...



## arnisador (Dec 3, 2008)

*A Miser Brothers' Christmas*



> *A Miser Brothers' Christmas* is an upcoming spin-off special based on the characters from 1973 Rankin-Bass special _The Year Without a Santa Claus_. Produced by Warner Bros. Animation, the rightsholders of the post-1973 Rankin Bass library and Toronto-based Cuppa Coffee Studios, the one-hour special will premiere on ABC Family December 13, 2008 during the network's The 25 Days of Christmas programming stunt.



I love Snow Miser! I'll tolerate his worthless brother Heat Miser for it.


----------



## exile (Dec 3, 2008)

Snow Miser has his lame-*** bro' beat by a parsec or two. No question---the wiseass arctic New York-type guy vs.  his petulant whiney useless sibling?? No comparison!


----------



## Makalakumu (Dec 4, 2008)

I'm Mister Lives In Hawaii.  I surfed on Thanksgiving...and did Martial Arts, outside.


----------



## Jade Tigress (Dec 4, 2008)

That was my favorite Christmas special when I was a kid, and solely for the song those two did! lol Great memories. :asian:


----------



## stickarts (Dec 4, 2008)

I love that show!


----------



## Drac (Dec 4, 2008)

Jade Tigress said:


> That was my favorite Christmas special when I was a kid, and solely for the song those two did! lol Great memories. :asian:


 
Yep, that one and Rudolph..


----------



## exile (Dec 4, 2008)

I think my favorite was _The Life and Adventures of Santa Claus_---the kind of eerie one about how Santa earned his immortality from the Council of Immortals, based on the novel by Frank Baum, who created the Wizard of Oz series of books. It's a very strange Christmas tale, full of elements of old pagan and animistic beliefs... quite wonderful and extraordinary, really. Not much singing (though there's one terrific song about a little carved wooden cat), but some incredible visual effects.


----------



## Makalakumu (Dec 4, 2008)

maunakumu said:


> I'm Mister Lives In Hawaii.  I surfed on Thanksgiving...and did Martial Arts, outside.



Sorry for bragging.  I was responding more the title then to the show.  It gave me a chuckle.

Anyway, I loved this show!


----------



## jim777 (Dec 4, 2008)

It would be great if the new one used the Rankin/Bass puppets, and wasn't a cartoon or CGI something or other like Shrek. All those old one Rankin/Bass puppet epics, like the one with the BurgerMeister Meister Burger and the Winter Warlock were always a great Christmas time watch in my house, for all seven of us kids


----------



## Rich Parsons (Dec 4, 2008)

arnisador said:


> *A Miser Brothers' Christmas*
> 
> 
> 
> I love Snow Miser! I'll tolerate his worthless brother Heat Miser for it.


 

Thanks I will DVR it to make sure I do not miss it!


----------



## exile (Dec 4, 2008)

jim777 said:


> It would be great if the new one used the Rankin/Bass puppets, and wasn't a cartoon or CGI something or other like Shrek. All those old one Rankin/Bass puppet epics, *like the one with the BurgerMeister Meister Burger and the Winter Warlock* were always a great Christmas time watch in my house, for all seven of us kids



Absolutely!


----------



## Carol (Dec 4, 2008)

arnisador said:


> *A Miser Brothers' Christmas*
> 
> 
> 
> I love Snow Miser! I'll tolerate his worthless brother Heat Miser for it.




Wow...I am REALLY looking forward to this!  And...its actually on a night that I am not working!  Woot!!


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Dec 4, 2008)

maunakumu said:


> I'm Mister Lives In Hawaii.  I surfed on Thanksgiving...and did Martial Arts, outside.



*Gosh how sad.*



I hope you are doing okay?  If you need to talk to somebody regarding your weather there let me know. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




   I trained outside for a bit the other day in about six inches of snow.  It was fantastic.


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Dec 4, 2008)

Of course I love the snow miser!!!


----------



## exile (Dec 4, 2008)

Brian R. VanCise said:


> Of course I love the snow miser!!!



See, this is what is so interesting... everyone who's checked in so far has a way better opinion of Snow Miser than Heat Miser, including me.... now, _why is that??_ Do you think Bass & Co. intended that? Or did they just create two kind of loopy characters, one of whom seems to be much more appealing than the other, without intending to do that? Both of them are jealous of their 'territory', both get in trouble with their mum, Mother Nature...  I don't get the sense that the creators of the show intended SM to be 'good' and HM to be 'bad'.... so why do we all seem to like SM so much better??


----------



## Rich Parsons (Dec 4, 2008)

arnisador said:


> *A Miser Brothers' Christmas*
> 
> 
> 
> I love Snow Miser! I'll tolerate his worthless brother Heat Miser for it.


 

The year without a Santa is on at 7 PM EST and the Miser Brother's Christmas is on at 8 PM.


Thanks!!!


----------



## Makalakumu (Dec 4, 2008)

Brian R. VanCise said:


> *Gosh how sad.*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thanks, Brian, its good to know you're there for me...


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Dec 4, 2008)

maunakumu said:


> Thanks, Brian, its good to know you're there for me...



Imagine I will be in the Bahamas in a few days.  Hopefully I can survive the heat! :erg:


----------



## arnisador (Dec 4, 2008)

exile said:


> See, this is what is so interesting... everyone who's checked in so far has a way better opinion of Snow Miser than Heat Miser, including me.... now, _why is that??_ Do you think Bass & Co. intended that?



From Wikipedia:



> Snow Miser is allegedly based on Spiro Agnew while his nemesis brother Heat Miser is based on Richard Nixon.


----------



## exile (Dec 4, 2008)

arnisador said:
			
		

> From Wikipedia:
> 
> 
> 
> > Snow Miser is allegedly based on Spiro Agnew while his nemesis brother Heat Miser is based on Richard Nixon.



Really?????

But why do we like SM so much?? I mean, likeability wasn't exactly Spiral Corkscrew's long suit, eh?


----------



## arnisador (Dec 4, 2008)

He got elected, dude...you can't argue with success.

To me, Snow Miser liked to have fun while Heat Miser was a downer...everyone loves the life of the party, not the town scold!


----------



## exile (Dec 4, 2008)

arnisador said:


> He got elected, dude...you can't argue with success.



True... but on the other hand, he was also indicted on bribery charges and, alone amongst VPs in our history, was forced to resign as a result of criminal charges. So I guess it's also true that you can't argue with failure... 



arnisador said:


> To me, Snow Miser liked to have fun while Heat Miser was a downer...everyone loves the life of the party, not the town scold!



It's that damned pouting thing that Heat Miser does with his jaw, I think... strutting around and frowning at everyone... yes, _very_ unpleasant sort of chap!


----------



## zDom (Dec 5, 2008)

Jade Tigress said:


> That was my favorite Christmas special when I was a kid, and solely for the song those two did! lol Great memories. :asian:



Same here, exactly!!

I bought the boxed set of all those specials a couple years ago for my kids. The SM/HM were my favorites.


----------



## Xue Sheng (Dec 5, 2008)

Famous last words
Are a hard act to follow
An' too much heat
Is too hard to swallow
Keep on wonderin' why it's gettin' so damn cold
*Call me 40 Below*
And I'm cold

Oops sorry... that's David Lee Roth...my bad 



Drac said:


> Yep, that one and Rudolph..


 
Agreed



Brian R. VanCise said:


> *Gosh how sad.*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
*YEAH!!!*





 Now that's training


----------



## Rich Parsons (Dec 5, 2008)

Brian R. VanCise said:


> *Gosh how sad.*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

Yes, some training on slippery ground with bundled clothing is good practice.


----------

